# new to planted



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello I'm new to planted tanks and this forum seems to be the place to be for information locally. I have began my journey with a 20L with MTS and capped with sandblasting sand. I have a few plants that are said to be low light. 90% of the leaves fell off of them but now my tanks cleared up had an algae fight that has cleared up with two mystery snails two Chinese algae eaters and 4 mollies. Water is now crystal clear but no new growth yet new Java fern and can't remember the name of the other but they are still alive and well after 1 week. If their is something in not including lmk and any advice is welcomed


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

Java fern is slow growing, so it isn't surprising that you would not see any growth after only one week.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Is it better to start with fast or slow growing plants on a low tech tank


----------



## Joshie (Sep 5, 2011)

For myself, when I first start with aquatic plants. I like to see results as fast as possible. It's how I learn about the chemicals in my tank and what I need to add to fix what. ALSO it just feel encouraging to see plants growing crazy as a beginner. I used to hate java fern and anubias because they were too slow and now as a more experienced keeper, I have a tank with nothing but different kind of Anubias and Java fern, and I just left that tank going wild without even paying any attention other than feeding the shrimps and weekly routine. Faster growing plants = more trimming back and/or replanting. slower = less works.

ps Welcome


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

What's a good list of local fast growing plants that are commonly available


----------



## CrownMan (Sep 12, 2005)

Common plants available from DFWAPC club members and some Local Fish Shops that are great for starting up a tank are :

Bacopa Carolinia
Ludiwigia Repens
Foxtail
Mermaid Weed
Various Hygrophilas
Duckweed
Hornwort

All are fast growing in the local water conditions and help to use up extra nitrogen and ammonia for a new tank startup. Some, such as duckweed are not considered desirable but they have their place in a new tank or overstocked tank to remove nitrates. Most will handle low light as well.


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Awesome can't wait for next meeting I will be there absorbing


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Also I have the Carolinia one


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2014)

I second the fast plants. They are also good for sucking up nutrients which help prevent algae. You can also learn about dosing ferts and the effects of light on the tank much more quickly. trimming will be a pain though


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Trying to fill the tank enough. Just added co2 yesterday and here is pics


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

Full tank pic


----------



## Rusty (Apr 18, 2014)

If you can find some local guys willing, try to get more plants  its coming along nicely though


----------



## redthumb (Apr 17, 2014)

How is this for heavy planting? I think I need a bigger tank now. Although the spiny bushy plant seems to die off on the bottom with a bright green top


----------

